# ALF our beautiful boy



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

We had to say goodbye to our Alf on Saturday, the combination of medication for epilepsy, heamatolic anemia, pancreatitis, and a liver infection became too much for him. He became less of a shadow and more like a living memory of himself. For a dog that lived for walks tearing round at hundred mile an hr with his tail going like a helicopter and terrorising the wildlife in bushes, he became a dog that if you were lucky could maybe walk at a snails pace for 10 minutes. 

He’s given us many wonderful reasons to laugh till our bellies hurt, he really was a brilliantly thick dog. And one day we will remember his daftness with a smile, but for the moment everything is just a bit too hard. I know we did the right thing for him, I know he was getting no better, but it doesn’t make it easier to bear.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

So sorry you are going thro' this. XX


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

So sorry to read this.

RIP Alf.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Im so sorry to hear this , 

Run Free, Alf


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

So sorry for your loss

Run Free ALF


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

So sorry @bird xxx


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

So sorry for your loss.


----------

